# Light Tent Offer



## jedgerton (Nov 30, 2006)

I saw this offered on a "deal" site that I frequent:

http://dealmac.com/artclick.html?142492,234174,10,31

Its a light tent that sounds like it would be perfect for photographing pens.  If you follow their proceedure which is to pad your order up to $30, use the coupon code and also use google checkout, the item ends up being $15.

If interested, check out the following web site for all of the details:

http://dealmac.com

I hope this is either a good deal or that it will convince others that their homegrown solutions are really cost effective!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 4, 2006)

Interesting.


----------

